# 98 200SX SE model with a HS CAI



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I love my car, what about you guys?


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

lol, i dont think this is the right spot, but yes, i also enjoy my car....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's my baby. 
note though, that the way this thread might go, this might get moved. 
i still love my baby.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I hope it doesn't get moved.. just make an exception this once! I just love my car.. i thought it woudl be gay with only 1.6L and 90WHP but it keeps up.. it looks good.. yea!!!!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

dont get me wrong even tho i crashed my car i still like it..im in the process of fixing it..but ever sence the crash i dont feel the same for it...


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

What happened dude.. did you like.. lose control 'cuz the car did something wrong.. share with us brother


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

<------------- Loves his car too


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry guys...this forum is to SHOW your cars, not BS about how you love them. Closed.


----------

